# Opinions on website please.



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am just about finished setting up the new version
of my site and was wondering if you would mind
taking a look.
Please comment on looks and layout.
Is it slow?
Please understand I am not trying to spam.
Just want opinions.
Thank you,
LeRoy
www.flashdrivelinuxlive.com


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Enabled browser caching.
Should be alot faster now.
Sorry about that.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Looks good to me. I've got one "issue" and one question. 

My issue: the "Flash Drive Linux Live" header image looks a little... well, let's say it could use some work around the edges.  Could you smooth those edges out some? Maybe a transparent PNG would look better (just a thought).

My question: did you intend for the middle and right DIVs to be a lower position on the page than the left DIV?

Peace...


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Actually,the logo has a transparent backgroung and the edges are designed
that way.
It's just a temp until I make a better one.
The divs seem to be OK in internet explorer but lower in firefox.
I'll do some research,but I don't know what the difference in the browsers is
that I need to compensate for.
It still looks fairly decent in firefox though.
Thank you for the input.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

leroys1000 said:


> Actually,the logo has a transparent backgroung and the edges are designed
> that way.
> It's just a temp until I make a better one.


The "Transparent Bliss" image looks much better because the edges are much smoother. :up:



> The divs seem to be OK in internet explorer but lower in firefox.
> I'll do some research,but I don't know what the difference in the browsers is
> that I need to compensate for.
> It still looks fairly decent in firefox though.
> Thank you for the input.


The site, as it is right now, looks the same in Firefox, Opera, and Safari. I don't know how it looks in IE7 but the last DIV is out of position in IE6.

Your site looks like a standard 3-column layout. You might want to find a 3-column layout template to use since the template would have already been tested in most modern browsers. 

Looks good! :up:

Peace...


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Actually,this is a template.
Just reinstalled it.
I think maybe adjusting the dimensions so the logo would fit caused it.
Must be a hotspot above the main module.
Adjusted some code and this seems to be very sensitive.
It looks OK now.
I'll try to make another logo that's cleaner.
If you view it again,you will need to clear
your browser cache.
It likes to leave a cookie to save the settings.


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks good . The lay-out is good so everything is clear and easy to read. I would recommend not having the firey background as it detracts from the content and I think it clashes slightly. If you don't want to remove it, maybe start off with one of the other backgrounds (I think the sea one is very nice).


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you for your input.
I like the sea one too.
I'll check and see if I can find the defaul setting.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok,I think I got it.
You may need to clear your browser cache
to see the updated page.
The sea should show as default background
and the page should be even in IE and firefox.
I would be grateful for one last check.
I will go through all my settings and do my
proofreading tomorrow.
Thank you,
LeRoy


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Looks good and I do like the new background better. :up:

I think a black drop shadow would look better in the logo at the top than the white shadow (no pun intended ) but that's really a nit. 

Peace...


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks really good now 



tomdkat said:


> I think a black drop shadow would look better in the logo at the top than the white shadow


I think it's actually a grey shadow but just appears white because it has no transparency round the edges. Try using a PNG to get an alpha fade around the edges.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

TheRobatron said:


> I think it's actually a grey shadow but just appears white because it has no transparency round the edges.


Yep, you're right. 

Peace...


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you very much for all the input.
Your opions have been very helpful.
I have tried several logo designs I made with gimp,
but Eveytime I tried to clean them up I ended up
messing up the main text.
I even went pixel by pixel on one and it
looked bad.
I will work on it some more later.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Don't save the logo as a GIF. Save it as a PNG.

Peace...


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

If you can't get it to work try a solid grey drop shadow, which will eliminate the need for semi-transparent pixels. Do you have the original file with the text saved in it or do you just have the file that's on the site?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am making the pic from scratch with gimp.
I couldn't keep the shadow clean and there was no
way to change the shadow as gimp made it by default.
Trying to change it just made a mess because of all the
different shades.
I just disabled the shadow and made a new image.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

leroys1000 said:


> I am making the pic from scratch with gimp.
> I couldn't keep the shadow clean and there was no
> way to change the shadow as gimp made it by default.
> Trying to change it just made a mess because of all the
> ...


If you can, recreate the logo the way you did originally and save it as a XCF file. Then, e-mail me the XCF and I'll play with it. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

The new logo does look better, at least to me. 

Attached is a version with a black drop shadow. See if that works for you as well. 

Peace...


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice job!
Lets go with that and see how it flys.
Thank you,
LeRoy


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Looks good to me! (Or maybe I'm just baised....  )

Peace...


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Great job on that logo tomdkat 

Leroys1000 your site looks awesome now!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Hey leroys1000, does the "#logo" DIV have a height specified? The logo I made seems chopped on the bottom. The dimensions of the image are 599x90, so if the "#logo" DIV has a height specified, make sure it's at least 90px, if not a little more (like 95px).

Peace...


----------



## idar (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is a tip:
If you are going to use the logo for anything other than the web, LOSE THE DROP SHADOW! 
It will not look good in thread (embroidered on shirts or caps), ink print (screen-printed on shirts, etc)
(or even as heat press or sublimation.) It probably wouldn't look work very well for print such as envelopes or business cards, or a small newspaper or magazine ad.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah,it's set at 600X90.
I'll open it a little.
OOPS,had it 600X75!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks idar,I still have a smaller version without the shadow,
that goes out on invoices and displays in purchases.


----------



## idar (Jul 16, 2006)

Glad to know, leroys. As a graphic artist for a screenprinting/embroidery company, I get lots of artwork with drop-shadows that just doesn't look good in that medium, and some people don't understand why I can't 'make' it look good. 

By the way, the website looks really good.


----------

